# RUMOR of possible shaq trade to miami



## Whips02 (Jun 17, 2004)

hoopshype.com said they are looking into trading shaq to miami for lamar odom, brian grant, and a first rounder next season. i like lamar odom, but i would want more than brain grant and a first rounder for shaq


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Not going to happen.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

If Miami had to unload Brian Grant's jacked up contract onto us and still get Shaq, if I'm Jerry Buss I'd accept no less than Odom and Wade in return.

Now from Miami's perspective there's no way I give Odom and Wade for Shaq. But again, maybe they think Shaq can turn Eddie Jones into a top 5 player and that the Shaq+Eddie combo can win championships like Shaq and Kobe did.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

No way we do this unless Wade or Caron are in the deal somehow.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

no way your getting Wade.

Wade is pretty much untradeable like Dirk.


probably Caron but i pretty much doubt Riley will give you Caron unless you include someone else.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Any team would be insane to include very much young talent for SHaq and IMO Odom and Wade are too much young talent to give up.

Why?? Well I won't dedate that Shaq is the most dominant Center in the gaem, but I will ask what does it leave the receiving team. Granted as Lakers fans I am sure you really don't care, but the Heat do.

Shaq is 32 and will carry a 32 million dollar price tag for next season. WHoever takes him on will be basically giving up on any chance of Free agency until Shaq retires. So they will want to have a fairly good team around him. Let's face it the Lakers didn't win the championship with Shaq and Kobe would thew heat do it with just Shaq and Caron Butler? I serioulsy doubt they would even come close.

Look at Odom...He doesn't do quite as much as Shaq does, and the intagibles are miles apart, but he is 25 and will be around for a while. Throw in a pick and it helps. Brina Grant can still bang with the PF's in the west. I could see the Heat adding perhaps Butler, but Wade IMO would be too much for the Heat to give up, unlees they just want to be middle of the road in the east.

Personally I think the Lakers will be dissappointed in the actual return Package that they will receive for Shaq. It's not a matter of overvaluing him on the court, it's a matter of age salary and what it leaves the receiving team with, which in a lot of cases would be just shaq.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> Any team would be insane to include very much young talent for SHaq and IMO Odom and Wade are too much young talent to give up.
> 
> Why?? Well I won't dedate that Shaq is the most dominant Center in the gaem, but I will ask what does it leave the receiving team. Granted as Lakers fans I am sure you really don't care, but the Heat do.
> ...


Exactly. It's not just a matter of current talent. Once you factor
in the cost of Shaq over the next 5 years, all of a sudden he is not
as appealing. Whatever team trades for him will have to sign him
to the 3 yr extension that he wants. That's 150 million over the
next 5 years.

All the "Shaq is the most dominant force in the NBA" stuff, while
true does take into account the other factors.

I believe that Laker fans will be disappointed in the deal they get
for Shaq. That is IF Shaq is even traded which I still doubt.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> no way your getting Wade.
> 
> Wade is pretty much untradeable like Dirk.
> ...


LMAO...the Lakers are the ones who need more out of this deal, not the Heat.

Shaq for Odom, Grant a pick? Hell no.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

i don't want a pot head on our team.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> i don't want a pot head on our team.


:laugh: 

Hey, we did have Phil Jackson here for 5 years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Former medicore Laker coach and Riley puppet Randy Pfund already debunked this rumor- http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...fla-sports-heat


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO...the Lakers are the ones who need more out of this deal, not the Heat.
> ...


okay maybe the other butler. (Rasual)


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The Late Show is in BIG trouble...

Getting equal value for shaq will be next to impossible and it is the lakers who have to realise this..They have the Kobe,management vs Shaq fued not the rest of the league...

Face it the guy is 32,380 pounds and starting to break down...And with the best basketball player in the league,the Pistons really swept you

2 suggestions

Paul Allen
Jim Dolan

Cmon,What do you guys think a 32 y.o Shaq is worth??

KG??? Duncan?? Not happening...Mcgrady??Too late

Got news for you Laker fans...The ship is sinking and the league has you by the short hairs...

You would be lucky to get Stephon Marbury and Tim Thomas..Realty check,anyone home???


----------



## Wade County 3 (Jul 8, 2004)

Here's some more info-
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php

quote: 
RealGM: RealGM and DraftCity reporter Jonathan Givony is reporting that there is serious trade talk between the Miami Heat and Los Angeles Lakers about a deal that would send center Shaquille O'Neal to the Miami Heat for forwards Lamar Odom, Brian Grant, and two future first-round picks. 

The Lakers initially demanded that guard Dwayne Wade be included in the deal but the Heat balked and two future first round picks were reportly placed on the table instead. 

When Givony approached Heat President Pat Riley about the speculated deal at the Orlando summer league, Riley issued multiple "no comments" to reporters and said the deal was just a rumor. 

For this trade to work, the Heat will likely have to throw in filler to make the salaries match with possibily forward Malik Allen and center Wang Zhi-Zhi going to Los Angeles. 

Contrary to believe, Odom is not a BYC player as he was signed with capspace last summer and the trade can go through as soon as the terms are finalized._ 

A little new info


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hands Down Heat are going to win the championship with Shaq.

PG-Dwyane Wade
SG-Eddie Jones
SF-Caron Butler
PF-Udonis Haslem
C- Shaquille ONeal

Now you may think that why couldnt Shaq win a championship with Wade but not Kobe. It is plain and simple Dwyane Wade is a better player then Kobe. Dwyane Wade is a team player that still gets his points with sharing the ball. Kobe gets his points without sharing the ball. Wade wont hesitate to pass to Shaq. Kobe didnt pass to Shaq and thats what makes Kobe a worse player then Wade. Kobe had the best coach ever fired so he could be happy, he is getting the most dominant player happy so he can be the man. If Shaq was to just leave in free agency well then the Lakers would sink because Kobe Bryant CANT CARRY A TEAM. This is more then enough for Shaq though. People think that they need to get equal talent plus some for Shaq rather then just plain equal. The Heat will WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP if Shaquille Oneal is on them. period.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hands Down Heat are going to win the championship with Shaq.
> 
> PG-Dwyane Wade
> ...


:|


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hands Down Heat are going to win the championship with Shaq.
> 
> PG-Dwyane Wade
> ...


:yes: 




















:laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

laugh....but you guys got your butts kicked in the championship, your 2nd best player is a FA, you lost your hall-of-fame coach, and the most dominating player in the game wants traded away.... so I wouldn't be talking about your title chances right now


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> laugh....but you guys got your butts kicked in the championship, your 2nd best player is a FA, you lost your hall-of-fame coach, and the most dominating player in the game wants traded away.... so I wouldn't be talking about your title chances right now


True, but what does that have anything to do with BabyBlueSlugga7's post?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol
Wade isnt on Kobe's level.
not yet though.
 :grinning: :yes:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> lol
> Wade isnt on Kobe's level.
> not yet though.
> :grinning: :yes:


not on talent level but on player level. Wade is a player he wont be ignorant and get the best coach ever fired get the most dominated player ever traded etc. He will pass to Shaq to make the team better and he was ONLY a rookie last year. In my opinion that makes him a much smarter player then Kobe and a better player then Kobe.

Dont get me wrong Kobe kicks *** more then Wade, he would be a better player then Wade if he didnt do all of the above that I mentioned. 

The Lakers are in bad shape right now

why?

because Kobe and Buss' love affair with him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Hands Down Heat are going to win the championship with Shaq.
> 
> PG-Dwyane Wade
> ...



:laugh: 


Saying Wade is better than Kobe is ridiculous. Its ridiculous for obvious reason too many to name. People always talk Kobe's selfish but he still drops 5-6 assts a game. 

But later for that. 



Looking at Jamel's post seems like these rumors are just that rumors.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i can't wait for this to happen...

it'll be almost as fun as after you lost the championship....

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN

YOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUU

DIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG IT????????????????????????


----------



## Pure Scorer (Jul 20, 2002)

its hilarious how you're laughing at them when their team has won 3 championships in the last 5 years. And you're laughing at how they lost in the finals. Usually you wait until your team is better then their team (and even in this turmoil the heat arent even close to the lakers) to laugh/mock them. But have your fun while you can, because the offseason is the only time for speculation and the only time you'll be able to say that the heat have a serious chance at even getting to the finals.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> laugh....but you guys got your butts kicked in the championship, your 2nd best player is a FA, you lost your hall-of-fame coach, and the most dominating player in the game wants traded away.... so I wouldn't be talking about your title chances right now


Good God. You clearly have no idea what he's laughing about.:no: 

Also, aren't you one of those Laker-hating Heat fans who always made negative comments towards Shaq? Kind of ironic that you now have him in your avatar, eh?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pure Scorer</b>!
> its hilarious how you're laughing at them when their team has won 3 championships in the last 5 years. And you're laughing at how they lost in the finals. Usually you wait until your team is better then their team (and even in this turmoil the heat arent even close to the lakers) to laugh/mock them. But have your fun while you can, because the offseason is the only time for speculation and the only time you'll be able to say that the heat have a serious chance at even getting to the finals.


The Heat don't have to be better and more sucessfull than the Lakers for Caron to laugh at them. He just does so anyways.

If they are that desperate for a post player maybe we can trade them Lisa Leslie.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

this trade will only go down if caron is included.

The trade in question will be 

Shaq 

-for-

Grant
Butler
Odom
1st pick

that is the only way the contracts work out unless they give up wade which wont happen.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> The Heat will WIN THE CHAMPIONSHIP if Shaquille Oneal is on them. period.


Filed for future humiliation.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crespi_jv_21</b>!
> this trade will only go down if caron is included.
> 
> The trade in question will be
> ...


how about we just give a resign Rasual Butler that'll match.

I dont think this trade will go down if Caron is included IMO.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

LA needs to trade Shaq! LA HAS NO LEVERAGE IN THIS TRADE WHAT SO EVER!!! If Odom was offered, they best jump on him, no matter who else is involved.

Personally, I don't want my Heat to do this trade.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> I dont think this trade will go down if Caron is included IMO.


Agreed!!!

I dont see Riles including CB4 in this deal!!!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>freakofnature</b>!
> LA needs to trade Shaq! LA HAS NO LEVERAGE IN THIS TRADE WHAT SO EVER!!! If Odom was offered, they best jump on him, no matter who else is involved.
> 
> Personally, I don't want my Heat to do this trade.


wooohoho don't get carried away buddy.
lamar odom is great and it seems like he started his career last year and got an easy 10 yeards ahead of him. But Shaq is Shaq.

of course miami would jump on it, i'd love it if it happens, and if LA was not in a tough spot where their 3 stars were not at each other's necks, this trade would not have occurred to anyone. and thats probably why pfund acknowledged he'd not make much of it when shaq named miami as one of the destinations. no one in the heat boards made much of it because aside from wade in the deal, we simply don't have equal value for shaq.

as for trading caron, thats out of the question. we can't run a team with jones wade shaq and no bench or role players.

we need caron and he's gonna step it up big time without lamar since theyre games are very similar (rebound, D, hustle, drive to the hoop). maybe include another 1st round pick or else include rasual, wright, malik allen, or zhi-zhi... well we have to include at least 2 of these to make the trade possible cap wise. but we need caron as much as we needed him when he was a rookie.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

*Wade vs Bryant?*

Wade is definitely not at Kobe's level. He reminds me of Kobe when Kobe won his first championship against the Pacers, but Kobe today by far better.

However, Wade is still a rookie, and can very well be as good one day, mainly because of the way he stepped it up big time in the playoffs, hitting the 2 winners against the hornets, and making artest look like a mediocre defender (i watched every play of the series and did not see artest stop one wade penetration when he guarded him, wade literally blew past him every single time) and posterizing JO. not to mention the single handed comeback he made by going 6/6 in the 4th quarter before commiting 2 quick fouls and stan deciding to bench him. He reminded me of Kobe manhandling the Spurs in the playoffs.

But still Kobe outscores wade, outrebounds, outsteals, and outassists as well. (wade's got the fg% in his favor though which is impressive considering he played the point most of the season.)


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The only way I see a deal going down with Miami, is in a 3 way. The Lakers want Dampier and the Heat arent going to give up Caron, so it only makes sense to turn this into a 3 way somehow.

To be honest I don't think there is anyway Shaq is traded unless the deal is a 3 way. Team aren't going to give up the players to make it close to equal value and a 3 way would make any shaq trade much easier because of the salaries.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Shaq not traded?????????????????

I agree,after Kobe signs some where else..

And if he isnt traded,kobe better hope he is behind bars,cause the next public staement he makes about Shaq will be his last:yes:


----------

